

Why Being a “Big Fish in a Small Pond” Is Bulls**t - hackerjam
https://medium.com/@garyvee/why-being-abig-fish-in-a-small-pond-is-bulls-t-dba1e2a6c953

======
bigtunacan
Wow, just a truly narcissistic and overall terribly written piece of utter
drivel.

~~~
guiambros
Well, that has always been Gary's style. He's the Tom Peters of our time:
always full of "you-can-do-it" motivational speeches, but zero substance.

I guess it works for some. After reading his book, I think I'm vaccinated.

~~~
bigtunacan
This article was the first thing I've read by the guy. I've never posted
before just to say I didn't like something around here (don't need any extra
down votes with my already low rep), but like you said zero substance.

I'm all for shooting for the stars, but if we have the attitude that the world
is a big game and there is only one ultimate winner then that just makes
everyone else unhappy losers. Personally, I like to be happy, so I think of
the advice of "Big Fish in a Small Pond" more along the lines of doing the
very best that you can do and find life satisfaction in your achievements,
otherwise you may die a very unhappy person. Life is too short for that.

